# whens he gona have his growth spurt



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

Whats up, weezys now 5 months and 1 week old, and hes growing pretty steadily, he is now 29.6 pounds, I was curious when does he really start to grow and increase in his weight, and around what age does he lose all his baby teeth and grow his permanant teeth. Also is he average weight or underweight and size for his age? please let me know thanks


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

_I am in the same boat as you, lol, my pups b-day was april 17th so this month she just turned 5 months on the 17th and I had her spayed on that day. When I took her in they weighed her at 37 lbs. Geeezzee. Average pitbull is from 35 to 60 lbs. for female I believe so I was wondering why my girl is so big already. Plus she just lost her last puppy tooth the same day I took her to the vet on the 17th of this month. Lol. So I guess she is kinda big? IDK. Her dam weighed 45 lbs. and the sire at 65 lbs.

I would think your pup is average maybe and mine is a little over the weight at her age, but I don't know. I know way down in my girl's line is watchdog and I hear people on here talking about that being a bully breed. I guess we will have to hear from some people on here and get opinions on our pups. Lol!_


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

my female is about 5months now and starting to go thru the growth spert now


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont think urs is underweight. Kenya is only 3 months but she ways only about 19lbs, so u have nothing to worry about. Weezy is probably just a leaner dog like Kenya. is your pup really really excited all the time? could be that he burns off alot of the calories hes gettin fomr his food. Nesone mentioned just try feeding a little more, mabye add 1/4 cup more in each feeding time. thats what i did and she seems to be packin on a lil more a little more quickly. i read somewhere on here too that they lose their teeth anywhere from 3 - 5 1/2 months so no worries!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He is at a good weight. My boy is 4 months and weighs 25ish lbs right now. He should be loosing his teeth around now. If you want a guess on how much he will weigh full grown you take their 4month weight and x2. Its just a guess and it depends on how you feed him but its generally pretty close.

Also you CAN add food if you feel he is underweight but you do NOT want to make him fat. He sounds like he is mature perfectly fine.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey everyone grows at different rates...I'd say your first year is spent growing tall, and your second year is spent filling out.

Just to show the differences...
at 4 months Sydney was a gigantic gangly monster...she was 40 Lbs eeekkk!!! I was very concerned going by the "rule of thumb" she would end up being and overgrown 80lb pitbull mix of sorts, but she is now a whopping 55lbs...still on the big side but very muscular and tall.

Ziggi is just at 6months and weighs just under 30lbs...so I really don't know how big he is gonna end up, but I'd say he will be your more average sized male. Going by the "rule of thumb" in his case would probably be more accurate...that would put him at 50lbs.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

He sounds about an average weight, and you'll notice the growth spurt around the 6-7 month age frame. His baby teeth will all be gone around 7 months. I'd say he'll approx. 60 lbs, depending of course on how much you feed him. I guess in 6 months you'll let us know what he weighs so we can see who came closest


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks alot for all the information everybody, made me feel a little more comfortable

and NesOne and everyone else ill update his information when he gets a little older and let everyone know who came closest ll


----------



## emoney.1694 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey I have a 5months old pitbull he weighs 55 pounds at lean weight how big will he be 

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

emoney.1694 said:


> Hey I have a 5months old pitbull he weighs 55 pounds at lean weight how big will he be
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


General rule of thumb is multiply the weight of 4 months times two and that's roughly what you'll likely end up with.

But... if it's 55 lbs at 5 months, it's not likely an American Pit Bull Terrier aka pit bull. More likely a bully or bull breed mix of some sort.


----------



## emoney.1694 (Jun 6, 2016)

He's muglestons 

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

So that's a Bully line, not APBT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Definitely American Bully. regardless of what their website says. It's bad when even the breeder mislabels their dogs. smh


----------

